# Audi / Apple iCar + Other Futuristic Concepts



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We just caught an interesting post on twitter by CyrilZammit that grabbed our attention... mentioning new Apple concepts plus an Audi/Apple iCar. Turns out the tweet lead to an article over on the Huffington Post, a Top 10 style article that shared the some of the coolest futuristic concepts by independent designers depicting possible products that design-conscious Apple might create. Among them was a car designed by UK designer Adam Benton.

Benton's work imagines what a car produced as a joint collaboration between Audi and Apple might look like. The work was commissioned by Apple-oriented magazine Mac|Life as part of their own imagined future Apple product piece where their staff hatched up four potential future Apple products.

Based on the former rumor that Audi parent The Volkswagen Group had been in talks with Apple CEO Steve Jobs about some sort of Apple car the Mac|Lifers decided to envision just that... only basing it on a more style-conscious Audi TT.










To make no doubt about the car's dual role, Benton added many Applesque elements including iPod white wheels and brake calipers (try keeping those clean!) and with iPod chrome side skirts and chin spoiler. Exterior rearview mirrors have been changed to more simple half-spheres and Apple logos adorn the wheel caps while a G5 grille texture fills the trademark Audi maw. 










Inside you can clearly see is still the basic TT look but there is also a plethora of changes. The main instrument cluster has gone full LCD with traditional chronograph or numerical view envisioned with customizable skins and such. 

More Apple cues continue on the wheel that, while it appears almost retro like the vintage Audi Asso di Picche concept car from Giugiaro, it features two iPod like roller pads to help navigate the car's systems. an isight in the car also means video conferencing even while driving. Of course wifi and infotainment are high on the list as well. 

Want to read more? Read up on the iCar and other future Apple products via the links below.

* Full Story - Mac Life *

* Portfolio - Adam Benton *

* Full Story - Huffington Post *


----------

